# DenFur 2018



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 12, 2018)

My gf and I are attending DenFur in August (our first con), just wondering if any y’all will be out there too


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 12, 2018)

I'll hopefully be going!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 12, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I'll hopefully be going!


Cool!!! We would love to see you there. Have you gone to that one before?


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 12, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Cool!!! We would love to see you there. Have you gone to that one before?


I have not! I actually just moved to Colorado from SoCal so it'll be my first time at a furry con too!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 12, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I have not! I actually just moved to Colorado from SoCal so it'll be my first time at a furry con too!


Oh nice! I just moved out west and it’s the closest one to us


----------



## Br3a (Feb 13, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Oh nice! I just moved out west and it’s the closest one to us


Meanwhile I have always lived in Nebraska, anyways I wonder who your hot girlfriend is  because she is lucky to have such a smokin dame as you! <3


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 13, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Meanwhile I have always lived in Nebraska, anyways I wonder who your hot girlfriend is  because she is lucky to have such a smokin dame as you! <3


DOEn’t you know I am the lucky one? Never in my wildest dreams had I ever thought I’d find someone as intelligent, beautiful, and amazing as her  
I have been FAWNd of her since the moment I laid eyes on her.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Hopefully i can go i really want to meet other furs


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Hopefully i can go i really want to meet other furs


That’d be awesome to meet up with some ppl from here!


----------

